# pomegranate wine (how does this sound?)



## twissty (Sep 15, 2008)

I aquired about 14litres of Pom juice the other day. 

It's a few days past it's expiration date, but it tastes ok, so I decided to try some pomagranate wine.

7 litres of pom juice + water to 6 US gallons, 
white sugar to 1.080 SG, 
5 campden tabs, crushed and dissolved
yeast nutrient (i forget how much, but it was according to package directions) 
Lalvin EC-1118 champagne yeast.

I thought about adding a pinch of acid blend, but i dont have the means of testing acid content. The must tasted ok to me, so i left it out.

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## m_lapaglia (Sep 15, 2008)

Was the juice concentrated to begin with? Thats a lot of water if it was straight strength.


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 15, 2008)

If you are not sure about the acidity of the wine I would hold off until it is completed. If it tastes a little flabby or flat then acid is needed. I have never made a pomagranate wine so I don't know which type of acid to add if needed.


----------



## twissty (Sep 16, 2008)

m_lapaglia said:


> Was the juice concentrated to begin with? Thats a lot of water if it was straight strength.



The S.G of the juice itself was 1.070 

I've still got a couple of litres of undiluted juice left that I froze and a 6.5 gallon carboy, so i could top up with straight juice next time that I rack it. 

This stuff took off quickly, and was ready for the secondary after only a few days.


My approach was to treat it like a fruit wine. My wife likes wine a bit on the lighter side, so I was aiming for something moderate, around 10% abv or so


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Sep 21, 2008)

This sounds delicious. I love pomegranites, but the Pom juice is so expensive. Is there a source to get it inexpensively in bulk?


----------



## twissty (Sep 24, 2008)

Benjo's Mom said:


> This sounds delicious. I love pomegranites, but the Pom juice is so expensive. Is there a source to get it inexpensively in bulk?



It retails here for about $10-$12CDN for a 1.4 litre container, so you're looking at about $50-$60 for 7 litres of juice in this recipe. 

The other ingredients would be less than $10, so the total would be similar to a low -to mid range wine kit. When you figure the price per bottle, it's really not that much.

All I need now is some patience to let it work itself out and see how it turns out!


----------



## twissty (Nov 17, 2008)

Well.. I racked it off yesterday and it's looking quite promising. It's clearing nicely and has a nice colour to it. sg is now 1.000, so it's about 10½% alcohol. It's fairly light in body, but thats what I was going for. I'm glad I didn't add any acid blend. I'll probably let it age in bulk over the winter and then bottle it so it's ready for summer. Maybe I'll even try sweetening and carbonating a few bottles.


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a wine aging right now that was made out of the
arils from 30 handpicked pomegranates, 6-7lbs of Red Grapes, 1 tangerine, 1 1/2 grapefruits, 2 lemons and 3 plums. its looking nice can't wait for the day I have m first drink. that just about how mine looks. its kinda red-orange, but purple when in the carboy.


----------



## twissty (Feb 3, 2009)

I bottled it tonight!

Very nice colour. Right now it tastes very much like a zinfandel. It should be awesome by summer. 

Last week I added Sorbate. I filtered it through a #2 filter when I bottled.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking and sounding great Twissty, congrads. Read quite a few threads in here regarding pomegranite wine, and it is spoken highly of.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

made pom wine from concentrate
needed to add acid and some syrup.
turned out ok but wouldn't clear 
I put the bottles out in freezing weather upside down.
cleared beautifully taste was wonderful


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2009)

Great job on the Pom wine!


----------



## Johnsons_Grapes (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed that looks great! Congratulations.


----------



## Johnsons_Grapes (Feb 23, 2009)

*Yum!!*

Agreed! That looks great! Congratulations to you twissty.


----------



## midwestwine (Mar 9, 2010)

*pomergranate*

Have u had the wine yet wondering how it turned out


----------

